# Where to buy ATI bulbs?



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking to buy ATI bulbs. Can someone tell me where I can get a good deal on them?
Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think goreef.
NAFB has some, but not big selection. Always call before you going there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been waiting for a while for NAFB to bring in 8 bulbs for me, you might have better luck somewhere else.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Retailers have a harder time getting ahold of these now, Reef Wholesale has stopped selling this line because of the increasing popularity of LED's.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goreef has them on sale and looks like in stock, since it says "Availability : Usually ships the next business day. "

http://www.goreef.com/ATI-T5-Fluorescent-Bulbs/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Sig....

Royal - I have not had any luck with LED's and coral growth yet so I'll stick to my MH's and T5HO  Wife isn't a big fan of the close to 1000w of light over my 180 but my corals love it


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

mandarin said:


> Thanks Sig....
> 
> Royal - I have not had any luck with LED's and coral growth yet so I'll stick to my MH's and T5HO  Wife isn't a big fan of the close to 1000w of light over my 180 but my corals love it


I hear ya, alot of people still stick with MH and T5.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mandarin said:


> Thanks Sig....
> 
> Royal - I have not had any luck with LED's and coral growth yet so I'll stick to my MH's and T5HO  Wife isn't a big fan of the close to 1000w of light over my 180 but my corals love it


Good point. My corals love T5 also and grow like hell

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been using full LED's on my tank with a Radion and 2 XHO reefbrites, seems to be going well, although I had to turn down the radion because it was too powerful.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

BA brampton carries ati, pretty sure i saw both salt and fw spectrum bulbs


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys,
Looks like they have them in stock at goreef..Greg I know you use ATI..have you tried the purple plus bulbs? I was thinking of going with 2 Blue Plus, 1 purple plus and 1 coral plus bulb on a four bulb fixture....Any suggestions would be appreciated?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I did not use purple plus from ATI, but have KZ Fijji Pupple

your combination is probably OK, but I personally would add one AQUABLUE SPECIAL

I have
front to back

AQUABLUE SPECIAL 
KZ Purple
AQUABLUE SPECIAL
Blue Plus
Blue Plus
KZ New generation

It all depends how much Blue you want,. I was told that Blue Plus is enough to grow corals well.

You can run search on Reef Central. There are many suggestions

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Ctp416 said:


> Thanks guys,
> Greg I know you use ATI..have you tried the purple plus bulbs? I was thinking of going with 2 Blue Plus, 1 purple plus and 1 coral plus bulb on a four bulb fixture....Any suggestions would be appreciated?


Considering the fact you are using a 4 bulb fixture and like the bluer 20k look, as suggested by your proposed bulb combo, I would use 3 ATI Blue Plus with the 1 CoralPlus to maintain maximum PAR output. The Coral Plus has a percentage of Purple Plus mixed in making it less yellow looking than the AquaBlue Special, and also brings out the reds and oranges. Using the 3rd ATI BluePlus instead of the Purple Plus will also keep your PAR about 70 higher according to our custom setups when we use our Apogee MQ200.

We have full stock of ATI bulbs ready to ship, if you need quick professional service......

Here is a pic of one of our SPS systems using the Coral Plus/Blue Plus Combo.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

When i used T5s, Oakville Reef Always Carried ATI.

ANd i found them to be the cheapest for bulbs, As Cheap as a bulb can be.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chromey said:


> When i used T5s, Oakville Reef Always Carried ATI.
> 
> ANd i found them to be the cheapest for bulbs, As Cheap as a bulb can be.


Thanks, I ended up driving out to Oakville yesterday to pick up some bulbs.Not sure i`m happy with the purple plus yet but i`ll give it a few days...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ctp416 said:


> Thanks, I ended up driving out to Oakville yesterday to pick up some bulbs.Not sure i`m happy with the purple plus yet but i`ll give it a few days...


I told you to get KZ Fijii purple 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

sig said:


> I told you to get KZ Fijii purple


I ended up returning the purple plus for another blue plus as it made my tank look too red! With only a 4 bulb fixture the purple was over bearing. I`m really happy with the look of the 3 blue plus and 1 aqua-blue special! 
BTW The SPS you gave me are doing great!
Thanks again.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW thats alot of Blue.... 
Either way, At the end of the day, Its Our tanks, Our taste, If your Happy, thats all that matters.

ATI Purple Was too much for me too, I had

3-Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Blue+
1-KZ purple
1-10K
1-Giesemann PowerChrome Actinic+

All in a 60" ATI Sunpower.

I loved the set-up, But my LEDs are hand over fist better.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chromey said:


> WOW thats alot of Blue....
> Either way, At the end of the day, Its Our tanks, Our taste, If your Happy, thats all that matters.
> 
> ATI Purple Was too much for me too, I had
> ...


It is a lot of blue but I love it! Hand over fist for look or growth or both?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The colour and Shimmer is great, And the growth in the last few months has been Crazy.

I dont have many SPS, But my LPS Have been going crazy.

I bought a Frogspawn from Fragalot 4 months ago, It was 2 heads, Its not 10 Heads, With pictures to prove it.

I have insane size leathers and anemones.

But T5s are the safest/Bang for your buck lights out thier, I just like that i havent spend a dime on bumbs in almost 2 years.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

From John over at NAFB

We have a new order of ATI T5 florescent light bulb's that came


24 watt Blue Plus
24 watt Purple Plus
24 watt Aqua Blue Special


39 watt Blue Plus
39 watt Purple Plus
39 watt Aqua Blue Special
39 watt CORAL PLUS NEW


54 watt Blue Plus
54 watt Purple Plus
54 watt Aqua Blue Special
54 watt CORAL PLUS NEW


80 watt Blue Plus
80 watt Purple Plus
80 watt Aqua Blue Special


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Chromey said:


> I loved the set-up, But my LEDs are hand over fist better.


from the RC chinese LED thread right?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Stay away from ATI purple plus.... Might just be me though.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Stay away from ATI purple plus.... Might just be me though.


Couldn't agree more. Not a very subtle bulb, to put it mildly.


----------

